
Ask HN: What are red flags when you interview prospective people? - noobermin
Although I&#x27;m curious about most things, I&#x27;m more curious about technical stuff, like is a certain set of developer&#x2F;programming habits (or lack there of) that in your eyes count against an applicant?
======
lscore720
DHH's perspective addresses some of your question:

[https://medium.com/@christophelimpalair/why-the-founder-
of-r...](https://medium.com/@christophelimpalair/why-the-founder-of-rails-
automatically-rejects-80-of-software-engineer-
applicants-4e2a4d255f58#.nfpjoaub0)

------
karambahh
Have them explain to you what they have understood of your line of business.
If they show no interest or are not willing to be "corrected" when they
(inevitably) make a mistake, you have a non-team player in front of you.

------
dougdescombaz
Not being able to explain things that are on their resume.

